# Forum Championship: Hell in a Cell 2022



## ThirdMan

7) Bianca Belair
6) Madcap Moss
5) Theory
4) Cody Rhodes
3) Ezekiel
2) Edge, Damian Priest, and Rhea Ripley
1) Bobby Lashley (he'll pin MVP)

1. The six-person mixed-tag semi-main events
2. Finn Balor will take the fall in the six-person tag
3. Seth vs Cody (longest match)
4. Lashley vs Omos and MVP (shortest match)
5. Yes, there will be blood shed.


----------



## Banez

7) Bianca
6) Theory
5) MVPOmos
4) Edge, Priest & Ripley
3) Cody
2) Moss
1) KO

Bonus:

1) semi main is women's triple threat for Women's championship
2) final fall is taken by Liv Morgan
3) longest match Seth vs. Cody
4) shortest match: Moss vs. Corbin
5) No.


----------



## Mutant God

7) Bianca
6) Theory
5) Edge, Priest & Ripley
4) Ezekiel
3) Lashley
2) Cody
1) Moss

Bonus:

1) US Title
2) Styles
3) Seth vs. Cody
4) US Title
5) Yes


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes (winner) Hell in a Cell match - 5

- Bianca Belair (winner) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka - 3

- Theory vs. Mustafa Ali (winner) - 1

- Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan vs. Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley (winners) - 7

- Madcap Moss (winner) vs. Happy Corbin No Holds Barred - 4

- Bobby Lashley (winner) vs. Omos & MVP - 6

- Ezequiel (winner) vs. Kevin Owens - 2

*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? - Bianca Belair vs Asuka vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's title

2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? - Liv Morgan

3. Which is the longest match on the night?* - Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins Hell in a Cell match

4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* - Elias vs Kevin Owens

5. Will there be blood shed on this show? - Yes


----------



## BlissLynch

Seth Rollins vs. *Cody Rhodes *[Hell in a Cell match] 1
*Bianca Belair *(c) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka [Raw Championship] 7
*Theory* (c) vs. Mustafa Ali [US Championship] 2
Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan vs. Edge, Damien Priest & *Rhea Ripley* [Mixed tag match] 4
*Madcap Moss* vs. Happy Corbin [No holds barred] 3
*Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos & MVP 5
Ezequiel vs. *Kevin Owens* 6

Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? *Woman’s Raw Title Match*
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? *Liv Morgan*
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *Seth Cody*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Lashley v MVP Omos*
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? *Yes*
*includes advertised matches (above) only


----------



## emerald-fire

7) Bianca Belair
6) Theory
5) Bobby Lashley
4) Madcap Moss
3) Ezekiel
2) Cody Rhodes
1) Edge, Damian Priest, and Rhea Ripley

*Bonus*
1) Baron Corbin vs Madcap Moss
2) AJ Styles
3) Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins
4) Bobby Lashley vs Omos
5) Yes


----------



## Chris22

7- Bianca Belair
6- Theory
5- Cody Rhodes
4- Bobby Lashley
3- Madcap Moss
2- Ezekiel
1- Edge, Damian Priest & Rhea Ripley

BONUS:
1. 6 Person Tag Team Match
2. Finn Balor
3. Cody Rhodes Vs. Seth Freakin' Rollins
4. Omos & MVP Vs. Bobby Lashley
5. Yes.


----------



## keithf40

Cody Rhodes 4
Bianca Belair 5
Theory 7
Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley 3
Madcap Moss 6
Omos & MVP 1
Ezequiel 2

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show?
Belair vs Asuka vs Lynch

2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match?
Balor

3. Which is the longest match on the night?*
Cody vs Seth

4. Which is the shortest match on the night?*
Moss vs Corbin

5. Will there be blood shed on this show?
No

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTv2

7. Bianca Belair
6. Theory
5. The Judgmement Day (Edge,Priest,Rhea)
4. Cody Rhodes
3. Bobby Lashley
2. Ezequiel
1. Madcap Moss

*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? *Ezequiel vs. Kevin Owens *
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? *Finn Balor*
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *Cody Rhodes Vs Seth Rollins (HIAC)*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Lashley Vs Omos*
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? *YES*


----------



## La Parka

7) Bianca
6) Theory
5) Edge, Priest & Ripley
4) Ezekiel
3) Omos and MVP
2) Cody Rhodes
1) Corbin

Bonus:

1) KO Vs Elias brother
2) Liv Morgan
3) Seth vs. Cody
4) Omos vs Lashley
5) NO


----------



## Mister Abigail

7. Bianca Belair
6. Theory
5. The Judgment Day
4. Cody Rhodes
3. Bobby Lashley
2. Ezekiel 
1. Moss

*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? *Ezekiel vs. Kevin Owens*
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? *Finn Balor*
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *Cody Rhodes Vs Seth Rollins*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Lashley Vs Omos*
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? *Nah*


----------



## Inside Cradle

Links to the forum championship have been updated (top of the OP) and I've sent DM's to alert players the thread is up, but thanks to the few that were on it already 👌

I've missed the last couple of Raw/SD where I've been away but that might begin to help me given the shocking run of form I've been on 😆

Good luck all!


----------



## Inside Cradle

7. Theory
6, Rhodes
5. Edge/Priest/Ripley
4. Belair
3. Corbin
2. Owens
1. Omos/MVP

Bonuses:
1. Belair/Lynch/Asuka semi-main events
2. Morgan takes the fall
3. Rhodes/Rollins longest match
4. Corbin/Madcap shortest match
5. No blood


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes _[Hell in a Cell match] (Cody- 1)_
Bianca Belair (c) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka _[Raw Championship] (Belair- 4)_
Theory (c) vs. Mustafa Ali _[US Championship] (Theory- 5)_
Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan vs. Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley _[Mixed tag match] (Edge and friends- 7)_
Madcap Moss vs. Happy Corbin _[No holds barred] (Moss- 3)_
Bobby Lashley vs. Omos & MVP (Lashley- 2)
Ezequiel vs. Kevin Owens (Ezekiel- 6)
*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? Moss vs Corbin
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? Finn Balor
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* Seth vs. Cody
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Lashley vs. Omos/MVP
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? No blood.


----------



## MrFlash

*HELL IN A CELL CARD*


*Cody Rhodes* *(3)*
*Bianca Belair (5)*
*Theory (7)*
*Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley* *(6)*
*Madcap Moss* *(4)*
*Bobby Lashley* *(2)*
*Ezequiel* *(1)*
*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? *Women Title match*
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match?* Liv Morgan *
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* *Cody vs Seth*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* *Theory match*
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? *Yes*


----------



## fabi1982

*HELL IN A CELL CARD*

1 - Cody Rhodes
6 - Bianca Belair
7 - Theory
2 - Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan
5 - Madcap Moss
4 - Omos & MVP
3 - Ezequiel

*BONUS QUESTIONS* (1 point each):

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) Female triple threat
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? Damien Priest
3. Which is the longest match on the night? HIAC
4. Which is the shortest match on the night? KO/Ezekial
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? Yes


----------



## Smark1995

7) Cody Rhodes
6) Bianca Belair
5) Madcap Moss
4) Theory
3) Ezekiel
2) Styles, Balor and Morgan
1) Bobby Lashley (he'll pin MVP)

1. The six-person mixed-tag semi-main events
2.Damien Priest 
3. Seth vs Cody (longest match)
4. Ezequiel vs. Kevin Owens
5. No


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

After another miserable showing at Wrestlemania Backlash, I'm looking forward to a new feud. Hopefully, Lady Luck will drop that stupid 50/50 booking soon - although, having said that, 50/50 might be an improvement on my current record...

It's a tad unfair but I think I'll cut my promo after the match for a change, since I don't know who I'll be facing (that's not being championship material for you...). Probably someone I'd want to slap in the face anyway, although, if they're as active as I am on the forum, it might be a complete nobody. Anyway...

7- *Bianca Belair* (c) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka 
6- *Theory *(c) vs. Mustafa Ali 
5- Seth Rollins vs. *Cody Rhodes*
4- *Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos & MVP 
3- Ezequiel vs. *Kevin Owens* 
2- *Madcap Moss* vs. Happy Corbin
1- *Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan* vs. Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley 

1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? Bianca Belair (c) vs. Becky Lynch vs. Asuka
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? Damien Priest
3. Which is the longest match on the night?* Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes
4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* Bobby Lashley vs. Omos & MVP
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? Yes


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*HELL IN A CELL CARD*


Cody Rhodes -7
Bianca Belair -6
Mustafa Ali -4
Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley-5
Happy Corbin -1
Bobby Lashley -2
Ezequiel -3


1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? 6 person tag 

2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? Liv 

3. Which is the longest match on the night?* Seth/Cody

4. Which is the shortest match on the night?* KO/Ezekiel 

5. Will there be blood shed on this show? No


----------



## People Power

7. Bianca
6. Theory
5. Judgement Day
4. Ezequiel
3. Cody
2. Madcap
1. Omos/MVP

Bonus:
1. KO vs Ezequiel
2. Liv Morgan
3. Seth vs Cody
4. Lashley vs Omos/MVP
5. No


----------



## Hephaesteus

gonna get smoked on this show ive barely been paying attention lolz

7- cody
6-bianca
5- Lashley
4-ezequiel
3-madcap
2- edge rhea priest
1-theory

1. 6 person tag
2. Baylor
3. cody seth
4. kevin owens vs zeke
5. yes


----------



## InfamousGerald

7 - Bianca Belair
6 - Theory
5 - Madcap Moss
4 - Seth Rollins
3 - Judgment Day
2 - Ezekiel
1 - Bobby Lashley

1: Mixed Trios match
2: Finn Balor
3: Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes
4: Bobby Lashley vs. Omos and M.V.P.
5: No


----------



## Chelsea

7 - Bianca Belair
6 - Theory
5 - Edge, Damian Priest & Rhea Ripley
4 - Ezekiel
3 - Madcap Moss
2 - Omos & MVP
1 - Seth Rollins

Bonus:

1. Theory vs. Mustafa Ali
2. Liv Morgan
3. Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins
4. Bobby Lashley vs. Omos & MVP
5. No


----------



## Proc

Cody 4
Bianca 3
Theory 2
Team edge 6
Happy Corbin 5
Ezekiel 1
Bobby lashly 7


1) team edge match 
2) liv Morgan
3) cody match
4) ko match
5) yes

I think I'm 15min late to the show. Sorry!


----------



## ThirdMan

BTW, @Inside Cradle , in case it wasn't totally apparent, there _was _some incidental blood shed during the Seth/Cody match, as Seth gashed up his arm. So that's a "Yes" on the fifth bonus question, even if it wasn't deliberate.


----------



## DammitChrist

Elias and AJ Styles both bled in their respective matches tonight too.

Edit:

Here's the case for the latter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533626654156800000


----------



## Inside Cradle

*We have new champ(s)! 🔥

Results*

*Cody Rhodes* def. Seth Rollins _[Hell in a Cell match]_
*Bianca Belair* (c) def. Becky Lynch & Asuka _[Raw Championship]_
*Theory (c) *def. Mustafa Ali _[US Championship]_
*Edge, Damien Priest & Rhea Ripley* def. Finn Balor, AJ Styles & Liv Morgan _[Mixed tag match]_
*Madcap Moss* def. Happy Corbin _[No holds barred]_
*Bobby Lashley* def. Omos, MVP
*Kevin Owens *def. Ezequiel
BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):
1. Which match semi-main events (second-last match) the show? *Theory vs. Ali*
2. Who takes the fall in the six-person mixed tag match? *Finn Balor*
3. Which is the longest match on the night? *Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins*
4. Which is the shortest match on the night? *Lashley vs. Omos/MVP*
5. Will there be blood shed on this show? *Yes*

*All predictions*

*New double champion!*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 27
InfamousGerald - 25
CTv2 - 30

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 27
CTv2 - 30

The big swing was CTv2 picking Lashley with keithf40 going for Omos/MVP.
Huge congratulations to *CTv2* on a great night after a brilliant run of form! 🙌


*Highest score of the night

BlissLynch* scored 31 points and is granted an IC title match at Money in the Bank 🤝 Well done to you!


*New TV Champ!*

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) - 28
MrFlash - 29

This is the third event in a row with a TV title change!

It's been a topsy-turvy title picture in recent months and this came down to Flash opting for fewer points (1) on Ezequiel's loss than emerald (3). It means *MrFlash* is TV champion again! Great work 👏

In addition, MrFlash will be next month's Forum Champion challenger - with the second-best record behind the new champion (CTv2) on the overall standings


TV title results:

CTv2 - 30 - 27 - keithf40
Smark1995 - 24 - 28 - emerald-fire
ThirdMan - 29 - 27 - DammitChrist
MrFlash - 29 - 30 - Chris22

Rookie of the Year - 25 - 29 - Mister Abigail
People Power - 25 - 31 - BlissLynch
InfamousGerald - 25 - 24 - Chelsea
Proc - 21 - 22 - La Parka

Hephaesteus - 27 - Catalanotto - 21 - Banez - 24
Mutant God - 27 - 30 - TroutMaskReplica
fabi1982 - 21 - 25 - Inside Cradle

*ThirdMan* gets back to winning ways and sits top of the TV title charts again and is therefore in-line for a championship opportunity*TM* next month!
*TV Championship standings*
,

*Money in the Bank*
_(Saturday 2 July 2022)

Forum Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. MrFlash

_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) vs. BlissLynch

_TV Championship:_
MrFlash (c) vs. ThirdMan

*Forum Championship Latest Standings*


Stats of the night:

All 23 players called Bianca Belair to win - 17 of which chose their 6 or 7 pointer
15 players used 6-7 points on Theory, with 21 players calling for him to win
Bust of the night went to the 19 players who called an Ezequiel victory
Biggest split was 16 for Lashley, 7 for Omos/MVP
Just two players thought Theory and Ali would go on second-last
All 23 players called Rhodes v Rollins as the longest match (something which looked in severe jeopardy as Cody disrobed!)
11 went for no blood, 13 believed there would be

I hope to see you all at Money in the Bank - where we'll determine our briefcase winner, who will have the opportunity to cash-in on the champ!


----------



## MrFlash

Was a fun PPV to try guess, some difficult out comes so glad i did as well as i did lol. As the new TV title champion i will see you @ThirdMan to defend what is mine again. @CTv2 shine up that Forum championship, I fancy becoming a double title champion!


----------



## ThirdMan

Money In The Bank will be quite the guessing game this year, especially as it pertains to the ladder matches.


----------



## CTv2

It's been nigh on over 7 years but FINALLY I'm a three time Forum Champion!....also the IC strap is nice as well.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

That's more like it! What I did to Mutant God (who, you may have noticed, couldn't even post a message here after our match) was just the beginning. I'm moving on to bigger and better things. Mark my words: I'm going to finally claim a place befitting my talent and ability... and that's a spot in the midcard, yessir!

See you at the bank, bitches (everybody's a bitch these days. When I was younger, it was all about bastards and 'dawgs'... at least the canine metaphor lives on, I guess)!

Anyway...

_drops microphone_
_shoves ref on the way out of the ring_
_makes hostile crowd gestures_


----------



## Inside Cradle

CTv2 said:


> It's been nigh on over 7 years but FINALLY I'm a three time Forum Champion!....also the IC strap is nice as well.


Congrats! 👏 

I knew it had been a long time but didn't know how long. Well deserved


----------



## Inside Cradle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> That's more like it! What I did to Mutant God *(who, you may have noticed, couldn't even post a message here after our match)* was just the beginning.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BlissLynch

Cheers for the results. CTv2 I well be laying the Smackdown on your candy ass .


----------



## CTv2

@BlissLynch


----------

